# Any Ur-Quattro owners in Vancouver BC area?



## beemac (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking for an Ur-Quattro in the Vancouver area to do a bit of a mini-photoshoot with an RS2 and RS4: I'm working on a snapshot of Quattro's history for an article.

please shoot me a PM if you have any tips etc.
thanks!
-b


----------

